# Mac OS X en Dual Boot sur un 9600 muni d'une carte sonnet G4



## atariX_ (21 Décembre 2009)

Hello, je me demandais si un PowerMac 9600 upgrader avec une carte sonnet G4 1Ghz et 272Mo de ram pouvait prétendre au dual-boot entre OS 9 et X 
merci de vos réponses


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Décembre 2009)

Si tu as un pilote sous X pour la carte Sonnet, tu devrais pouvoir le pousser jusqu'en 10.2.8 (Jaguar), mais pas de "dual boot" sous Mac OS, il faut utiliser le tableau de bord* ou la préférence système "démarrage" pour changer de système.

(*) Pour le tableau de bord, il faut prendre celui fourni avec un système 9.2.1 ou 9.2.2 (qui fonctionne même sous 8.6, pas de problème de ce côté), car celui fourni avec les systèmes jusqu'au 9.1 ne permet pas d'avoir les deux systèmes sur le même volume.


----------



## atariX_ (21 Décembre 2009)

Merci de ta réponse Pascal77, je vais tester tout ça ce soir, je vous tiendrais au courant du résultat


----------

